# Some new stuff.



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I been buying stuff again.... lol

I got the MOOSE mud guard/fender protectors, Went ahead and ordered the Tan primary spring from Dalton (for a little bit lower engagement for the trail rides), Some stickers to put on it, a BUNCH of service items (oils lubes grease) and some different speakers for the stereo... 
I'm gonna use the same setup I had, which is the diamond plate box with clarion 380W Marine amp inside it, 2- 8" Bazooka Wake Board speakers (tubbies), hooked with the Ipod...










So, The very first time I used the speakers, the left one voice coil BURNED I GUESS... What I was told from Bazooka anyways.. I stillneed to send it in to get replaced, but they just didn't seem to have the sound I think they shoulda.. Really didn't sound too much better than the 6.5 Bazooka's... Got a LITTLE bit louder but seemed to distort more, and the amp was turned down to lessthan half......

I ordered some 8" Rockford Fosgate Marine Full range speakers... Gonna put them in the Bazooka tubes.... Here is the Ebay link I got them at..
They were on sale, 5% off, at 189 and free shipping... Pretty good deal for some RF's....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290289178117

Should be able to turn the amp up a lil bit more, and SHOULD be rocking!!!

I know I bought something else, I just cannot think what at the moment....
Bought other stuff for the popo.. mostly maintinance stuff, and a starter drive....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

maintenance stuff for the popo, who woulda guessed it?!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Ha ha, lol.. yeah, belt was way past service limit... starter drive went out, and then normal service.. Oil, front/ rear diff fluid.. 
I WILL say I spent more on the can am for the oils and stuff.. DANG... lol course I wanted to get the right stuff for this ONE service... Next time it will be Castrol oil, and other name brands for the rest.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh and the items I forgot were,
Front XT bumper, Hand gurads, and some PIAA Intense White H4 lights....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang bro you went on an ordering spree!
The speakers look sweet!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya, I'm hoping the Rockfords do much better than those Bazookas.... I have no doubt that they will.....
Ya' just about got her set up the way I want..... Almost....


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Designed and made this box to fit my max xt so it will not interfere or get hit by the seat even when ridding 2 up.. Lipped the lid and it's water,snow and dust tested so far..Lots of storage space and makes a good service area for lunch.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet man, looks nice!

Man, those rockfors sound AWESOME and are 15000 times better than those Bazookas EVER thought of being! 

Got everything else on it too, will take some pix tomorrow of it.........


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds CLIP! Sound CLiP! Sound Clip! Sound Clip!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

when you make the sound clip, play backstreet boys or avril lavigne.. phreebsd will like it better


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> when you make the sound clip, play backstreet boys or avril lavigne.. phreebsd will like it better


Celine Dion I here is his favorite.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL!!!

I will get a sound clip.... NOT Celine tho.. lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

grrr


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't look so down about it phreebsd. Just slap on your favorite Kenny G record and you'll have your spirits back up in no time.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL Well it DEFINANTLY is NOT Celine... 

Here is a vid, sorry bot the poor lighting..
I had the quad partly disassembled also, and it is even more now... lol but heres the vid.
[ame=http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc57/ab_towboat/08%20800%20Can-Am%20Outty/?action=view&current=101_0087.flv]







[/ame]

Also, I havent messed any with the amp yet, so it is still turned down to about one third way up, with the bass off.... I need to tune it some, but it still kicks azz.... and is very loud....


----------

